# I'm back! Not dead!



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been putting off HHC lately, and I have to say, I missed you guys!  I have been going lots of places recently, and Im happy to say that I'm back! Cedric is doing awesome, still a little huffy, but okay. He has an Istagram! He's cedric_the_hedgehog on Istagram. I'm happily posting this with a clean hedgehog on my lap. 
Christmas in in 6 months and 1 day, so I'm thinking about what Cedric will get for his first Christmas. I'm thinking maybe a CSBW or CSW, but I might give him that for his first birthday in March, or something Harry Potter or Hufflepuff related. Any ideas?


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

A cage themed with Hufflepuff colours would be nice! A snuggle bag with matching liner, maybe even new food and water dishes?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're not dead!  Nice to see you around again.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! I'm happy to be back!


----------

